# Babies Everywhere



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I currently have 8 babies in the house from 4 different clutches. I thought I would share some of the pictures with you all.

These three are Ducky and Jenny's first clutch. They hatched 4 but I wasn't watching them close enough and the youngest died, the next youngest ended up stunted.

I had to separate them the bigger two were trying to feed the little one.









The pictures does not do these two justice, they have a lot of yellow on their shoulders and backs.









This little girl is stunted, but she is making great gains. She has a Huge appetite, and I think she will turn out with even more yellow and cuter than her sisters.









Here are the other 5 babies I have in the house right now. They are all in Abby and Tony's nest box. I have no Idea why but McGee and Kate abandoned their eggs and had to put the two survivors in with Abby's two fertile eggs. Then a Week latter Gibbs and Ziva abandoned their eggs, and I had to put their three in there. I have been assist feeding from the time the 5th baby hatched. 










You can barely see the White Fuzzy in the back, that is the one from Gibbs and Ziva that has hatched. They have two more eggs that are fertile in there.

The two in the middle are the oldest and I think they are Cinnamons and belong to McGee and Kate.

The other two fuzzies are Tony and Abby's.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

OMG I was going to say I see cinnamons!!  and the white fuzz how adorable!! what bedding do you use if I may ask?? They are all so cute & adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all so adorable!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

angelmommy24 said:


> OMG I was going to say I see cinnamons!!  and the white fuzz how adorable!! what bedding do you use if I may ask?? They are all so cute & adorable!


In the nest box, I use Katey's Pine or aspen shavings. They have a good soft product with little dust. 

In the brooders where I keep the babies after I pull them I use Katey's aspen pellets. I had a problem a couple of years ago with two babies getting splinters in the crop. They both died.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> In the nest box, I use Katey's Pine or aspen shavings. They have a good soft product with little dust.
> 
> In the brooders where I keep the babies after I pull them I use Katey's aspen pellets. I had a problem a couple of years ago with two babies getting splinters in the crop. They both died.


Thank you I will be going out to get the pellets!! I use kaytee aspen!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What cute babies!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Gibbs and Ziva's second baby hatched today. You can see it from behind of the yellow fuzzy on the right. It is a WF Lutino! The first one I have ever breed... Now I just got to get some WF Pieds out of my flock.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What lovely babies!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry I just realized that the last picture did not post for some reason. The WF Lutino baby is peeking out from behind the yellow fuzzy on the right.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Adorable babies X x


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Got some good pictures of Gibbs and Ziva's babies.

The little WF









The WF Lutino









I have been assist feeding both of them.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, how sweet!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Cuties!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Very cute! I also like the use of aspen pellets in the brooder. Very good idea


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

AWWWWWW!! they are SO cute


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

vampiric_conure said:


> Very cute! I also like the use of aspen pellets in the brooder. Very good idea


I use them because the aspen or pine shavings I had been using, put splinters in the crops of two of my babies a couple of years ago. When they start pecking and chewing stuff they were chewing the bedding. Both babies died.

This stuff breaks up real fine, it is supper absorbent, and gives them something to grip with their little toes.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nice babies  You are going to have your hands full hand-feeding soon.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Nice babies  You are going to have your hands full hand-feeding soon.


Sussane, 
You have no Idea! I have three Lutino girls that are 4 to 3 weeks old, and six in the breeder box that Tony and Abby use... two each from Tony and Abby, McGee and Kate, Gibbs and Ziva.

Some thing weird happened and McGee and Kate, and Gibbs and Ziva came off their nests.

Lucky Tony and Abby are old pros and great parents so I fostered the eggs to them. McGee and Kate have their grand baby (Gibbs is their son) in their nest box, (should hatch any day now) they started laying again yesterday, so I put the third egg from Gibbs and Ziva in there. 

This is going to be fun!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

your babies are so very cute  congratulations!


----------

